
Greylisting: The Next Step in the Spam Control War - signaler
http://projects.puremagic.com/greylisting/
======
kjs3
I can't tell if they're hijacking the term "greylisting" for something really
new or are completely ignorant of the fact that people have been doing
greylisting for spam control for a decade or more.

~~~
maxerickson
Option 3 is that the linked page was published in 2003 or so.

